# Missed a booner,but.........



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

Monday evening sitting in my stand and a fawn comes out in the soya bean field to eat.About 1/2 hour later out walks a doe and I hear a fawn walking out behind her.I have three foot walls on my tree house so I'm just a sittin watchin the doe and fawn grazing away when I start paying attention to the third "fawn" and notice that it has pretty wide shoulders.So I lean over to have a look and "WOW" all I seen was RACK.Sitting there in front of me at 20 yards was a buck with about a 30" spread and real nice tines.No curl in the antlers at all they just went staight out.Now the friggin hearts in the throat.I get my release hooked up but have no shot at all as he's facing me.Thinking of trying for an in between the shoulder shot but he wasn't quite staight on so I waited.Meanwhile I'm loosing light.Finally he turns broadside and I stand pull back and then he turns and points his friggin *** at me.F__________CK!!!
I stay at full draw for as long as I could hold and finally just un-drew.A few minutes later he finally turns broadside and I draw again.I can see him great,I can see the pin good but can't seem to focus on the peep.Finally (and I really hate to admit to this and still feel like a shmuck) I took the shot.He jumped and ran off 30 yards,stood,looked around and just trotted off.I was so releived when I found my arrow and it had no blood on it.Yes thats right "releived" as I should never have taken that shot and still don't know why I did.I guess I was too exited.

Well had to go out next evening so got in my stand at 5 and about 15 minutes later a big 2x2 comes out.I watched him for about 30 minutes and noticed that he'd be about 1 year old and he had the same features as the buck I got last year so I'm guessing that he'd be his son.
At 6:38pm out walks a nicccccccccce buck.He stops just at the edge of the bush and seemed to be looking right at me.Eventually he walks out to a doe and fawn that are already feeding.Stops broadside at 22 yards.
And then....
And then....

I MUZZIFIED HIM

I found him 40 yards away.Not the booner but this guy woulda fit right in the booners rack.Gross scored him a 163" and netted 155"


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Nothin' wrong with that one.. :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats, great buck


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice buck. Way to go. :beer:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

so that would make him a poper??


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Great buck! Thanks for sharing...

Mike


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

nice deer man. gotta be proud of that one


----------

